
American Spies Paid $100,000 to Russian Who Wanted to Sell Material on Trump - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/09/us/politics/us-cyberweapons-russia-trump.html
======
joshwa
More relevant-to-HN headline:

American Spies Paid $100k to Russian Selling NSA Cyberweapons, Trump Kompromat

